# Something looks off...



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm doing a drawing of Emma Watson, but there's something odd about it that I can't quite place. I was thinking maybe I made her neck to thin, but it's like that in the picture too. I thought maybe the jaw was wrong, but it isn't, as far as I can tell.

Before anyone points it out, I know I need to make the shading darker, I'm working on that...

Can anyone else tell what's weird about this?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

chinline and right ( vp ) ear i think need to be fixed. mouth and nose is slightly off. the most important part - the eyes is pretty on spot.


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

That looks like a fairly easy fix. Thanks for the help .


----------

